# Went on vacation, and got a Proposal



## aurora369 (Sep 14, 2009)

I went to Alberta for my boyfriend's brother's wedding. My boyfriend was a groomsman, and the wedding was gorgeous. 

We also ended up staying longer than planned. We got invited to a friends time-share with them in Fairmont BC. So, we went and had a wonderful time.

The best part about the whole trip for me, was I got proposed to! We went to visit a beautiful place called Finely Falls, and Ryan surprised me by pulling out a ring and proposing to me there!

Here is Finley Falls:








First we posed for some pictures:




He was sneaky, I never suspected a thing. Next thing I know, he turned around and pulled out the ring:




I'll have to get a close up picture of my ring, but I wanted to share as soon as possible! My ring needs to be resized, so I'm wearing it on my middle finger now and I'll probably take it to the jewellery store this week end.

--Dawn


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh ! Wow congrats!!! 

Someone was in on it right? Or else how'd you get a pic of the proposal  

So happy for you! The location is beautiful. How romantic.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 14, 2009)

OMG congrats!


----------



## aurora369 (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah, his best friend took the picture for us. It was only four of us down there, it is a very secluded spot and you have to drive down this logging road for about a half an hour to get there. There was us, Ryan's friend Dan and his girlfriend Elizabeth. 

Apparently everyone knew before I did. Ryan's parents and a bunch of our friends got a bit of pre-warning, and I was utterly clueless right up until he pulled out the ring.

LOL, my first response was a shocked "REALLY!?, now??", to which he replied, "Yes, right now", and then I finally said yes. It was kind of funny actually. He was hoping for some tears, but I was too shocked to really take it all in. But, he'll get lots of tears at our wedding.

--Dawn


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 14, 2009)

awww congrats! i remember how excited i was when i got proposed to!!! 

such a beautiful place for him to propose too!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 14, 2009)

Congratulations Dawn! :bunnydance:


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 14, 2009)

Congratulations! 



The pic's are beautiful! :rose:


----------



## anneq (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow,beautiful pictures! and Congratz - you two look good together - such great news!


----------



## aurora369 (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you!!

Yes, it was a very beautiful place to propose. It was so serene and pristine. The water was so blue and gorgeous, I really wanted to jump in and swim in the deep pool that you can see on the very right of the first picture. The weather was perfect as well. It was bright and sunny, but not hot, just nice and warm.

We spent the day there, and had a picnic lunch up above the spot where he proposed. It was just a perfect day all around 

--Dawn


----------



## 2bunmom (Sep 14, 2009)

OMG!! You both look so happy. He picked a beautiful place to propose. Congrats!


----------



## BethM (Sep 15, 2009)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## PepnFluff (Sep 15, 2009)

Woo Hoo! Congratulations and how fantastic is it that the moment was caught on camera!!


----------



## Saudade (Sep 15, 2009)

*aurora369 wrote: *


>



I love how you can see in this relationship straight away who's in charge


----------



## DeniseJP (Sep 15, 2009)

Congratulations!

Denise


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 15, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## kirsterz09 (Sep 15, 2009)

Congradulations on your engagement! :great:arty:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 15, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 15, 2009)

:toast: congratulations! how romantic! and what a lovely place


----------



## Becca (Sep 15, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!!

Thats such a romantic beautiful place to propose! And that picture is amazing! Wishing you all the best! x


----------



## ILubMaBunbuns (Sep 15, 2009)

Thats sweet.
And that was almost like what happened with me and my fiance.
He took me to a nice pretty place on the rocks with water falls and streams, it was just beautiful! and then he proposed to me, when he held out the ring i just started at him for like 30 seconds and he was like "...well?" and i go "DUH!" hah no yes, but duh..it was funny lol and i too am wearing my engagement ring on ym middle finger after..uh....9 months hahaha, yeah i should probably get on resizing it soon, our wedding is in a few months lol.

He also was expecting tears but i was way to in shock to cry, i was shaking instead.

i am happy for you, getting married is EXCITING!

good luck and congrats!


----------



## aurora369 (Sep 15, 2009)

Thank you everyone!

ILubMaBunbuns, your proposal does sound very similar to mine. 

I think I'll be taking in my ring to get sized this week end. Ryan bought this warranty package with it that includes sizing, and fixing any damage done to the ring including any missing diamonds or prongs.

--Dawn


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 15, 2009)

WooHoo! Congrats! That's so romantic.:bouquet:


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 15, 2009)

Aw wow congrats! x


----------



## missyscove (Sep 15, 2009)

Congratulations!
That's really cool that you got a picture of the proposal itself. I'm sure years from now you'll definitely be glad you have it.


----------



## gingers_giants (Sep 16, 2009)

CONGRATS!!


----------



## aurora369 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks!!

Today was the first day Ryan got to introduce me as his "fiance" and not just his "girlfriend" today. We ended up having a long conversation with someone at Costco. It's kind of nice and strange all at the same time 

--Dawn


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 18, 2009)

DAWN!!!!!!!!

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!

Oh my gosh made any plans yet? Wedding time frame?


----------



## aurora369 (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks Steph! I was waiting for you to see this, lol...

Wedding's cost money, of which we really don't have any at the moment. Ryan and I are both trying to find some full-time permanent jobs. I just finished my classes a month ago, so I'm looking for my first job, and Ryan only has some contract work right now, so it's not permanent.

We're thinking two years. One year to save up, and then one year to plan and spend all the money!

I think I would like a fall wedding, right around the time summer transitions to autumn. I love autumn, and all the colours associated with the season.

--Dawn


----------



## Pipp (Oct 1, 2009)

ACK!! How could I have missed this one before!!! 












Couldn't be two people more meant for each other!! 

(I was SO not surprised, other than the fact I missed the post -- and I'm realizing I haven't talked to you all month!) 

sas :hugsquish:


----------



## aurora369 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hehe, I was wondering when you would see this. 

Actually, now that we are engaged, we've decided to go ahead and move out on our own with out room-mates. So, at the end of the month, we're going to move into my grandmothers town-home (which is now empty since she moved to a care home). We're excited, but it's going to take some work to clean up.

--Dawn


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 2, 2009)

Belated Congrats!


----------

